# rural off grid and a heck of a stuffy nose



## gunsmith (Jan 21, 2011)

I live the prepper life daily, growing some food, wind/solar and gen's .

For the past month my nose has been like cement.
I used up all the otc nasal spray I had stored up -to no avail, sometimes they clear one nostril for 5 minutes then back to mouth breathing.

Used the generic neilmed saline rinse & neti pot but it just made it move further up my nostrils:gaah:

All natural "sinus buster" capsicum spray burns it out and makes me sneeze but last 5 minutes. 
*
HELP!!*:surrender::surrender::surrender:

I only make it into town twice a month or less, what really really works?


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

Find out what you are reacting to and try to get rid of it.

When mine act up I start with the things you have tried and then move forward to nasal spray made with 1% peroxide, and then a very dilute colloidal silver, gargle/snort with dilute vodka and finally take some aerobic oxygen drops in water(this one works for me when I am having a reaction to lilacs in the spring.)

When really desperate I have added 1 drop of lugol's (aqueous iodine) to 4 oz of saline in a neti pot rinse. The saline is home made at 1/4 teaspoon sea salt to 4 oz water.

And good luck, sinus blockages are miserable.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

OTC nasal sprays will make is soooo much worse and your nose will "forget" how to clear it self by using them. 
I have used a neti pot with only minimal results.
vicks in a boiling hot water in a cup with a towel over the head works well for me and then a bit of vicks on the chest keeps it free for awhile.
(I use generic brands not just vicks).
I also use butterburr for migraines but have been told that it will relieve some folks stuffy nose from allergies.
But the only thing that really works for me is sudifed(don't know the generic name).. 12 hour works the best if you can find it.
Sipping hot mint tea will help a bit also..
Next time in town-get some old fashioned hall's cough drops.. that menthol works every time. They can also be made into a hot tea by just dropping them into boiling water.
Since my nose was broken in the 80's I've had problems with my sinuses. I've tried it all, from surgery to homeopathic and well.. 12 sudifed or 12 hour musinex D. is the only thing that really clears it and keeps it from becoming a sinus infection.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I like to stand in hot shower and blow and blow and blow until I get all of the impacted snot out. Once I get it out I am amazed that my allergies were very minimal after I got it all out.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I like mentholatum ointment (it is right next to the vicks)... a little dab under the nose works wonders. 

As for allergies I started using 1 T "local" honey, every morning. While it did take a little time to work ... my allergies are no longer... near what they were at one time.


----------



## janebreckan (Oct 4, 2011)

Since there is a no permanent treatment for the sinus you can try some of the home remedy treatment at home. There are number of the tips that are given in the site or you can refer to my below link.


----------



## gunsmith (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks for all the tips, The worst part now is how dry my lips are after a night of sleeping & breathing thru my mouth only. Now I'll need lip balm as well as the other stuff. 

I'm thinking of going all natural as it doesn't seem that you build up a tolerance as you do with otc's


----------



## gunsmith (Jan 21, 2011)

Emerald said:


> OTC nasal sprays will make is soooo much worse and your nose will "forget" how to clear it self by using them.
> I have used a neti pot with only minimal results.
> vicks in a boiling hot water in a cup with a towel over the head works well for me and then a bit of vicks on the chest keeps it free for awhile.
> (I use generic brands not just vicks).
> ...


Eureka! the sudifed worked!!!
I got the equate version from walmart and also gel swabs ( zicam ) a homeopathic medice that you can get OTC

*THANKS!!! i LIKE BREATHING NORMALLY *:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Have you tried eating local honey? It works like an allergy shot. The bees use pollen to make the honey so it gets your body used to local pollen. My sister swears by it.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Just be careful with the Zicam.. Rumors around the web have said that it can cause you to lose your sense of smell. 
I've lost my sense of smell by using one of the heavy duty throat sprays it got up my rear sinus and killed my "smellers" for three days.. only thing I could taste for those days was salty or sweet.. made eating horrible!
Walmart's 12 hour sinus stuff is the cheapest and you get 18(or was it 20) pills compared to other store brands. and it works. but darn drug addicts made it so that I have to get it behind the pharmacy now.. and sign for it.


----------



## txplowgirl (Jul 29, 2011)

I also agree with taking the local honey. I started doing this and after a couple weeks my nasal problems started easing up and for chapped lips I suggest Bee balm. Hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## gunsmith (Jan 21, 2011)

I will hopefully buy kind of local honey this summer, am feeling better.
I have been stocking up on the sudafed/generic from wally world too.


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

Emerald said:


> But the only thing that really works for me is sudifed(don't know the generic name).. 12 hour works the best if you can find it.
> .


i believe the generic name is pseudoephedrine


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

If you can get to an allergist, that may be your best bet. I lived with sinus trouble due to allergies for all of my life. Went to an allergist last year an only have been sick once since, and thats because the kid brought a sinus infection home from school.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

"pseudoephedrine"... how does that relate to the plant 'Ephedra'? I have a bunch of that dried, and use it for colds. Is it the same stuff, or just an ingredient of pseudoephedrine?

One of my friends recently did some kind of allergy test where she sent a saliva sample to a naturopath. He sent her back a list of what she was allergic too, which turned out to be wheat/gluten and nightshade vegetables (tomatoes, etc.). This was two weeks ago. She immediately stopped eating those things and already she feels wonderful, and she dropped 16 lbs. without making any other changes in her life.


----------

